# single session self-hypnosis



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

an article in the latest digest from UNC mentions a study that showed single-session self-hypnosis was helpful. does anyone here have any experience with this?tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I have the new UNC Digest and did not see this what page is it on?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2003)

By "single session", do you mean ONE session?I will reserve comment until I understand more about what we're talking about. I also did not see this.E*


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

It's a reference to an actual article: Anbar, R. D. (2001). Self-hypnosis for the treatment of functional abdominal pain in childhood. _Clinical pediatrics, 40, 447 - 451. I don't actually have the article so I don't know what type of induction they used but I am experienced with other single-session treatemtns for physical problems. Maybe Chris knows?tomBTW, Evie, I think that's what this reverse therapy stuff is.


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Thks Tom,Like you I'm familiar with one session treatments for dermatologic disorders (Pruritus [itch], warts etc) and for other miscellaneous applications but I haven't heard of a one session treatment for IBS. But I'd be very interested to know the clinical trial out come.The only bit of information I have heard is that Mike Mahoney is "fine tuning" his program, down from 100 days to 50.Tom, please keep me advised on this one session.Chris


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Chris, I have just spoken on the phone with Mike in England, regarding your post of program reduction of listening days. This is privileged information, and your numerical data is incorrect. Clinical trials and the results for this are YEARS away, as everything Mike does is researched first in the clinical setting, with several years post-trial follow-thru of reseach data.You did not get your information from Mike. As a professional therapist yourself, you should be aware of the nature of clinical protocol and posting pre-information without the express permission of the original source. I am sure it was just an innocent oversite on your part with no harm intended, but just the same, the individual who gave you this information, was not at liberty to give it, and will also be apprised of this by Mike. As a former therapist myself, basic training tells us that confidentiality for clinical pre-trial information is necessary for several reasons. Hopefully, you should know those reasons. If you have any concerns about my reply here, you can email Mike directly, but he is very busy, and sees patients well into the UK evening hours. We appreciate your consideration.


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Marilyn, I apologize if I let the "cat" out of the bag. The information was given third hand and not in confidence. As a therapist myself, I'm well aware of clinical protocol and confidentiality but in this instance it was in the public domain.Chris


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Chris, Don't take these negatives you seem to be getting here to heart.tom


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanks Tom for your kind words!I'm not bothered by any of the comments on the BB - but what does bother me are the comments from those individuals who have no practical experience in hypnosis!I'm on a mission and that's to help "de-bunk" the mystery behind hypnosis. As researchers, we don't understand how hypnosis works, but we know how to facilitate the experience and how to use that experience to help better ourselves. If there's one idea that I would like to bring to everyone's attention is this - that all hypnosis is SELF-HYPNOSIS. Whether you use the services of a qualified health practitioner or listen to CDs - it only sets up the environment for you to participate the state we call hypnosis. You take yourself into this state - no one else.There's no magic, no surrender of mind or control just an altered state of consciousness which helps that person allow truths to be planted into their subconsciousness and thus better themselves.By all means use whats available - go for a "live"session, listen to CD's, BUT remember this - It's really you thats doing the healing.There's a Zen saying " There may be many mountain paths, but only one mountain top". Find out what works for you - and use it.Chris


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

Chris,Who, without practical experience in hypnosis, is making comments to you on this board? And by practical experience, which end of the guided imagery are you referring to? Are we talking about hypnotists here or those of us who engage in hypnotherapy?I do agree with you 100% that the healing is up to the individual. "Ya gotta wanna"....







Your perspective here is refreshing. Glad you came aboard...







Evie


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Evie.Besides "gotta wanna", you need belief - in yourself and the fact that whatever you do will work. And expectancy - expect that whatever you're doing will work!Remember, it's your right to be healthy - believe in that and expect that !Best in healthChris


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

Just want to add that it's easier to expect the hypnosis or whatever other method one uses to work when getting continuous feedback that it is working. Hopefully that makes sense. For me as I do these visualizations and my body responds positively, my ability to believe is reinforced daily. Thanks all, Jimmye


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Austin,Glad to see you getting positive feedback from your visualizations.In a "live session", the majority of health practitioners will use "convincers" such as hand levitation or glove anesthesia to prove to the person that they are in hypnosis - it also strengths the trance. The most often compaint/concern heard when a person comes out of hypnosis is " I don't believe I was under hypnosis - I didn't feel a thing" Even though they think 10 minutes have gone by when in fact it was more than 30 ! That's time distortion.For anyone who listens to tapes/CDs and thinks this - just keep telling yourself that you did indeed go into hypnosis and reinforce it by saying next time you'll go even deeper than this - as you will each time you do it.Keep up the good work and remember - hypnosis is only a tool and like any tool, the more you use it the easier it becomes.Best in health.Chris


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi again, Chris.....I guess that I am now a firm believer that CBT and hypno work well together to compliment each other. Fortunately, Mike Mahoney also delivers a bit of positive "CBT" in his programs.Yes, one must believe in themselves and that what one expects/wants.... is going to work. However, in people with IBS, it is now known that there is often a common link with limbic system malfunction which can make believing in oneself a bit of a challenge on any given day...







So.... it may take a little more than just saying that we need to believe in ourselves. With IBS, that doesn't necessarily come easily, but with hard work it is possible. I am living proof of that theory.....







I DO expect that I will be healthy... and I do all the right things as I walk a path in that direction...... but lemme tell ya.... it ain't easy..... but anyone and everyone can achieve some level of healing with the right kind of thinking and emotions.THOUGHTS = EMOTIONS = BIOLOGYMore and more, research is suggesting that there are many IBS sufferers who have issues with confidence, self-esteem and self-respect for a multitude of reasons... and often a more global plan of symptoms alleviation might be indicated. For example, UNC recommends that those who do experience severe anxiety/depression might need medication therapy as well as CBT in order to be able to productively engage in hypnotherapy... and perhaps later being able to wean from the meds.Thank you again for your refreshing perspectives. Looking forward to interacting with you here as well as on Heather's board and Shawn Eric's new board.In some ways this board can be "hypnotizing".... sometimes I could swear I've only been on here half an hour... and that's when someone will point out to me that it's been just a tad longer.......







Talk to you soon, Evie


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Evie,Your right in suggesting that there is evidence to support the idea that issues go hand-in-hand with IBS.I've been a hypnotherapist, working for the last 5 years and whether I have clients for smoking/ weight loss or phobias, I've learned that there is always an emotional issue at the heart of the problem. Once that issue is identified and resolved, then treating the symptoms becomes that much easier. Now I'm not suggesting that this is true for all IBS suffers. In my case, I had issues that I always knew where there - but never addressed them. It wasn't until I took the hypnotherapy training that it became clear that I could resolve them through hypnosis.....and guess what, my IBS started clearing up! It's only been the last year that I really put the two together.Plato has been credited as saying ( and please, no disrespect to anyone out there).."The great error in the treatment of the human body is that physicians are ignorant of the whole. For the part can never be well unless the whole is well"I also take stock in the lyrics " All you need is Love" and that people, is to love yourself first and get rid of the emotional baggage we all pick up along Life's journey.Great talking with you.Best in healthChris


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2003)

Great talking with you too Chris.... It's a breath of fresh air to be able to interact with someone like you who is tuned into the "global" nature of treating IBS or any other health challenge. Emotional issues can be at the heart of so many of the problems with which we must deal. Developing a sense of self-awareness, recognizing where we might fall short and moving to find treatments/therapies that have the ability to temper emotions such as anger, shame or guilt play a crucial role in our healing. I still struggle with such emotional barriers, but every day I keep on trying... and every day, my self-esteem and self-respect grow a little more.I agree that doctors would do better to integrate their approaches to healing on all levels. However, as unfortunate as this is (and please no one take offense at this either), very often people do not choose to approach their health challenges from a global perspective. Instead, they prefer a quick fix. The result of that can be MORE health challenges. Had I not looked for the causes of my problems, there's a good chance that today I would be a sniveling, fearful, anger-repressed semi-invalid on disability.There is so much to be gained by opening our eyes, hearts and spirits to the healing potential that is innate within each of us.I am curious about something and it has nothing to do with your expertise or couch-side manner.......







..... have you ever encountered patients with so much emotional debris that they have given you negative feedback? And if so, how did you handle their negative feedback?Greatly appreciate your time & friendship, Evie


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Evie,First off, I am not a psychologist or psychotherapist and have never claimed that role. I do feel comfortable in dealing with "minor" issues (if there is such a thing) and will work in these areas with the client. On the otherhand, if I believe the emotional issues run deep,then I'll suggest that the client seek out the services of a much better qualified health practitioner.By choice I do not practise regression therapy but sometimes in working with a client, from what seemed like an innocent experience, an abreaction will occur - which is the release of repressed emotions. The main goal of a hypnotherapist (unless they have specific qualifications) is to reassure the client that they are safe and bring them back to consciousness ... and again suggesting that they seek out a qualified therapist to discuss this repressed emotion. I believe its the biggest mistake of therapists to work in areas that they are not qualified in.I hope that this answers your question.Its funny that only now are we seeing a return to looking at the"whole" instead of the "part" for healing.Hippocrates, the father of medicine said (and I'm paraphrasing) - "It is better to know what sort of person has a disease than what sort of disease a person has"If any of the BB members are interested - there's a great soft book available - "The power of your subconscious mind" by Dr. Joseph Murphy. I urge anyone who wants to learn more on how your subconscious can heal your body - pick it up.As always, best in healthChris


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2003)

Yes, Chris.... that does answer my questions in a few very important & relavent areas. Thank you for your well thought out response.There are Biblical references to the effect that "So you think...... so you are." I still remember my late father reciting those words to me in my early years. And I dunno about you, but I've always been a firm believer in the "Bumblebee Theory" (no one ever told it that it couldn't fly).If you know of any Internet links to articles or information that would be along the lines of Dr. Joseph Murphy's book, I for one would be monumentally interested in their reading. This type of "belief" in oneself must also be rekindled with every sunrise. Just as we need food to fuel our bodies and stimuli to fuel our brains.... we also need "*Spirit Nurturing". Chris... I have Dyslimbia.... and my limbic system is programmed (since before the age of 10) to interpret incoming stimuli as negative. There have been times when I have had to fight against that urge every waking moment of my life. With the advent of hypnotherapy along with a few other puzzle pieces.... I've been able to set a new course for myself.... one that is more positive. I already had the CBT training, the biofeedback training, and the *Spiritual willingness, but it was the hypnotherapy that produced the "missing piece". Even though I still struggle with emotions, my "auto pilot" seems to be better able to now manage the trip....







I find a great deal of strength, courage, confidence, focus, positiveness and healing in the *Spirit of the dance. In fact, my last performance for the Spring Modern Dance Concert Series in my area is tomorrow. It's a tremendous challenge.... but it breathes new life into this tired, painful and often times depressed or anxious being. I actually find more "religion" in my dance circle than I do in church. In our realm, there is respect for the dignity of each individual human being..... and when one falters... the others come to their aid. I believe it would be beneficial if more people were to engage in such powerfully spiritual activities.I am interested in your "hobbies". How do you experience healing?Evie


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Evie,If you would like more info. on Dr. Murphy, you can access a short bio at www.durbinhypnosis.com. Go to article#1 - heroes.Paul Durbin is a well respected hypnotherapist and like this writer, a member of the National Guild of Hypnotists - 6,000+ members worldwide.The next web site that I would urge everyone to go to and look at is: www.theinterviewwithgod.com.Although it's Sunday as I write this - this is not a religious solicitation...just some words to think by.As for hobbies -- my wife would say "staying out of trouble".Health alwaysChris


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

do any of them have tapes on ibs?tom


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Tom,No tapes but Paul Durbin's web site offers a free script for IBS.Melissa Roth does offer a program ( and course) for hypnotherapists dealing with clients with IBS. From my conversation with Melissa, I understand it's a pared down version of the Palsson protocol.Tom, why not put out a tape yourself? I understand you have the Palsson protocol??Chris


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

one of the curses of being a constipated male with scientific pretensions is that tpo offer something for sale I feel I would have to have research that proves it's better than placebo?tom


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanx for the link info, Chris. I like your wife's sense of humor....







Tom... along placebo lines.... a lot of people make a lot of money selling antidepressants when a hug just might do the trick. Maybe you could sell "hugs"?


----------

